# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Aktiia SA, blood pressure monitoring, Neuchatel, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - aktiia.com

youtube.com/channel/UCg7g8iiWVkEj7i0qXDGZ_Ig

facebook.com/aktiia

twitter.com/aktiiaGlobal

linkedin.com/company/aktiia

CEO - Michael Kisch

Co-founder and CTO - Josep Solà

Co-founder and COO - Mattia Bertschi

Products and projects:

Aktiia 24/7 Monitoring device

----------

